# Attn Liuspeed:B14 1-piece headlight specs



## Exalta (Jan 21, 2003)

_*The specs for the B14 Exalta one-piece headlights*_



*height:* Ranges from 5 1/4 inches to 5 inches (due to shape of headlights)

*Depth:* As seen in the pic, ranges from 3 to 4 inches, if you include the protrusions

*Width:* 22 1/2 inches overall


Sorry for the dirty car pics, havent washed it for several days


----------



## Exalta (Jan 21, 2003)

Hope this helps anyone interested in doing a conversion :thumbup:


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

that is very hot...........one question do those headlight squirters really do anything/help?


----------



## Exalta (Jan 21, 2003)

1.6pete said:


> that is very hot...........one question do those headlight squirters really do anything/help?


Yup, when it's monsoon season (neverending rain+dusty/muddy roads)

also to clear off the soot from diesel vehicles (SUV's and buses)


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

Exalta said:


> Yup, when it's monsoon season (neverending rain+dusty/muddy roads)
> 
> also to clear off the soot from diesel vehicles (SUV's and buses)


ahh


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

awesome thanks exalta.


----------



## soccrstar (Nov 23, 2004)

how hard is it to install these?....

i may order some....

do you have to remove bumper??... do custom work??

what light bulbs does it take??... low/high?


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

soccrstar said:


> how hard is it to install these?....
> 
> i may order some....
> 
> ...


im 99% sure the fabing needed is well over my head..so take that for what its worth


----------



## soccrstar (Nov 23, 2004)

forgot to ask... where do i get these headlights?.... Liuspeed dont got it in their b14 section and their clear corners are almost 80 bucks which is outragious


----------



## Rodrigo (Mar 26, 2003)

do you got some pics of what the lights look like when turned on? are they new or used?


----------



## Nico Flax (May 3, 2003)

Whoa those are really nice, I would also shell out some cash if they were pretty much out of the box bolt on situtation, whats the deal with your front bumper though? on the right side of the head light you have this sort stick that extends from the bumper, never seen that before, well really super cool head lights! pray mine will be like that one day!


----------



## xbrandonx (Mar 27, 2004)

soccrstar said:


> clear corners are almost 80 bucks which is outragious


80 bucks isn't bad when you have to take they are shipped overseas with insurance, thats 45 a piece shipped, which is what mossy charges. Liu is good to deal with, you wont have any troulbe if you deal with him. They are well worth it and very easy to install with the headlights. (pics in on my site, link in sig, several others have pics as well)


----------



## 95seRguy (Oct 4, 2004)

do they house the high beams and low beams seperately. thats what it looks like because there's another place for a bulb on the inermost circle.


----------



## Exalta (Jan 21, 2003)

soccrstar said:


> > how hard is it to install these?....
> 
> 
> i may order some....
> ...








> how hard is it to install these?....


It came stock, but have seen local B14a's with the same headlights..they changed the bumper as well




> what light bulbs does it take??... low/high


For the low, an H7 bulb
For the highbeams, an H1(?) or H3 bulb





> whats the deal with your front bumper though? on the right side of the head light you have this sort stick that extends from the bumper


That's for the headlight beam height adjustment


----------



## Exalta (Jan 21, 2003)

soccrstar said:


> forgot to ask... where do i get these headlights?.... Liuspeed dont got it in their b14 section and their clear corners are almost 80 bucks which is outragious



Liuspeed can get them for you, but they are VERY expensive...these are from a Taiwan-Philippines only B14C design


----------



## Exalta (Jan 21, 2003)

95seRguy said:


> do they house the high beams and low beams seperately. thats what it looks like because there's another place for a bulb on the inermost circle.



Yup, the high and low beams are housed separately



Here's an old pic: still had amber signal light bulbs on 

By the way, when you turn on the brights, the foglights automatically switch off


----------



## Slayer2003 (Jun 4, 2003)

Exalta said:


> By the way, when you turn on the brights, the foglights automatically switch off


same with the b14's here.


----------



## RockstaR (Nov 22, 2004)

*re*

Would these fit the american 200sx? or would some monstor fabricating be needed?


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

it would need some fabricating done to them


----------



## RockstaR (Nov 22, 2004)

*re*

DAMN some one needs to make an easy to install 1 piece for 200sx 



THEY WOULD MAKE A FORTUNE


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

these might fit the b14 chassis for it looks really similiar..

anyone care to test fit one ?


----------



## xbrandonx (Mar 27, 2004)

although the one piece does look sweet i'm gonna stick with my crystal clears.


----------



## bussardnr (Aug 11, 2004)

whats the price for a pair


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

pm me and ill tell you


----------



## G_Funk013 (Jul 9, 2002)

LIUSPEED said:


> these might fit the b14 chassis for it looks really similiar..
> 
> anyone care to test fit one ?


Ill test fit them. Just go ahead and send them to me and Ill tell you how they fit. :thumbup:

Ill even take pics.


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

howz about you send ova some cash and then we can talk


----------



## G_Funk013 (Jul 9, 2002)

$5-$10 sound good? Hit me up with the real price, even though Im not gonna buy them.


----------



## myoung (Apr 15, 2002)

Exalta said:


> Yup, when it's monsoon season (neverending rain+dusty/muddy roads)
> 
> also to clear off the soot from diesel vehicles (SUV's and buses)


soot??? See US emissions laws are good...haha


----------



## xbrandonx (Mar 27, 2004)

myoung said:


> soot??? See US emissions laws are good...haha


diesel trucks probably get away with a bit on the emissions though.


----------



## B14_Stealth (Aug 14, 2003)

nice lights, sucks that they are pretty expensive


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

b14 stealth.. we can always work a deal


----------



## bussardnr (Aug 11, 2004)

Exalta can you get some specs for the taillights too


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

Liu, if you can get me some free or REALLY, REALLY cheap ones, I'll test-fit them on my car and write up some instructions. I'll see if I can also come up with some adaptors (if needed).

Or, Exalta, if you can find me some cheap used ones from a junk yard, thet'll work too.

I'd really like to try them out, but I'm very low on money.


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

bussardnr said:


> Exalta can you get some specs for the taillights too


the exalta tails won't work


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

with a 200sx trunk and a crap load of modding they will :thumbup: personly i dont think they would look to good. and the heads look like you need to do some metal work around the upper corner of the parking light......ours are more rounded and the exalta is a bit boxier. :cheers:


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

justin i already talked to you about that..

and pete we will hafta see how much modding is needed for this guy already bought a set from me and should be arriving there pretty soon.

as for the tails i like the look of it but it will take quite some bit of custom fitting.


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

who ever buys them, I WANT PICTURES (pictures taken from a real digital camera, not a camera phone), hehe.


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

LIUSPEED said:


> and pete we will hafta see how much modding is needed for this guy already bought a set from me and should be arriving there pretty soon.


very nice! so we will be hearing about it soon then? like in the next say 2-4 weeks. im very excited :thumbup:


----------



## off_da_meter (Sep 2, 2004)

Ninety-Nine SE-L said:


> who ever buys them, I WANT PICTURES (pictures taken from a real digital camera, not a camera phone), hehe.


I didnt know you was very jocular... Hehe


----------



## Exalta (Jan 21, 2003)

bussardnr said:


> Exalta can you get some specs for the taillights too


The Exalta tails wouldnt fit without extensive body modifications. Here's a thread showing other JDM tails that might fit your ride


----------



## bussardnr (Aug 11, 2004)

im not a retard i know they wont fit without modification


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

bussardnr said:


> im not a retard i know they wont fit without modification


bussardnr your Exalta headlights went out on monday night


----------



## luckysperm (Dec 2, 2004)

cant wait to see this


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

neither can i


----------



## luckysperm (Dec 2, 2004)

from my discussion with liu on AOL i think we figrued out that there is eather going to be a minor gap between the grill and the light or the corner light area and the body but i bet the are good height wise

mabye an exalta bumper and grill together with the lights could make this happen


----------



## bussardnr (Aug 11, 2004)

liu can you get me a exalta grill aswell, also how are the tails coming?


----------



## apoklyps60 (Dec 14, 2004)

*miss the pi. not the weather tho.*



Exalta said:


> Yup, when it's monsoon season (neverending rain+dusty/muddy roads)
> 
> also to clear off the soot from diesel vehicles (SUV's and buses)



yay phillippine monsoon season. how is it there right now? plan to go home next year. too bad i cant bring my car. lol. ingat


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

bussardnr said:


> liu can you get me a exalta grill aswell, also how are the tails coming?


still waitin on prices


----------



## luckysperm (Dec 2, 2004)

idk if the grill for an exalta would fit a 200/sentra bumper
mabye a chrome luciano(spelling?) grill or what ever will tho


----------



## Exalta (Jan 21, 2003)

apoklyps60 said:


> yay phillippine monsoon season. how is it there right now? plan to go home next year. too bad i cant bring my car. lol. ingat


It's damn cold :thumbup: 

I hope you can bring USDM parts...they're in demand here


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

bussardnr said:


> liu can you get me a exalta grill aswell, also how are the tails coming?


did you get your headlights on yet.. where are the pix ? :thumbup:


----------



## luckysperm (Dec 2, 2004)

pics dammit pics.......its almost xmas and im needing a longer list for santa


----------



## Binger (Aug 29, 2002)

would it be easier to change out bumper and fenders to? 

maybe you can set up an exchange program...we send out parts to people in asia and they send theirs to us...then we both just pay shipping.

That would be awsome.


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

Binger said:


> would it be easier to change out bumper and fenders to?
> 
> maybe you can set up an exchange program...we send out parts to people in asia and they send theirs to us...then we both just pay shipping.
> 
> That would be awsome.


sorry but the people i deal with dont want any usa parts.


----------



## Binger (Aug 29, 2002)

but exalta said "I hope you can bring USDM parts...they're in demand here"


----------



## Exalta (Jan 21, 2003)

Binger said:


> but exalta said "I hope you can bring USDM parts...they're in demand here"


Liu's contacts are in Taiwan, i'm in the Philippines.and so far, USDM,Euro Versions are all the rage here


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

Exalta said:


> Liu's contacts are in Taiwan, i'm in the Philippines.and so far, USDM,Euro Versions are all the rage here


exactly .. took the words right outta my mouth


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

sorry to bring up and old thread.. upon further inspection it looks that the hood is seperate from the grill and the grill is a standard b14 grill but just need an extra body filler peice for the curved headlight.

bussandr and NIS[X]MO have purchased a set im still waiting on them to give me installed pix.


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

so this could be like the tsuru upgrade for B14's?


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

1.6pete said:


> so this could be like the tsuru upgrade for B14's?


something like that


----------



## deenice2k (Jun 7, 2002)

Seeing that we never hear back from the two people who bought the one piece headlights, I'd be willing to give it a try which will include pics and a full write up IF I get GOOD and I mean a GOOD deal for a set.




LIUSPEED said:


> something like that


----------



## I'm tired of my usernamee (Feb 16, 2004)

deenice2k said:


> Seeing that we never hear back from the two people who bought the one piece headlights, I'd be willing to give it a try which will include pics and a full write up IF I get GOOD and I mean a GOOD deal for a set.


if you drive a B13 like it says, the Exalta headlights wont work as they are for a B14


----------



## redmond420 (Aug 24, 2005)

I'm tired of my username said:


> if you drive a B13 like it says, the Exalta headlights wont work as they are for a B14



I am willing to do this swap if i can get a good deal and let everyone know how it works out. i am droping in a gtir so im spending alotr of cash anyway


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

redmond420 said:


> I am willing to do this swap if i can get a good deal and let everyone know how it works out. i am droping in a gtir so im spending alotr of cash anyway


redmon pm me.


----------

